# Weekend Brag



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Please allow me a Gabby brag. She was awesome in her obedience weekend. Gabby just finished her UD one and a half trials ago so we really only had one full trial under our belt competing with the big guns in the B class. 

Yesterday, Gabby qualified in utility, ended up in a run off for second place, won the run off and got her first OTCH points. Unfortunately no UDX leg her idiot handler double commanded the drop in recall in open. DOH!!!! Gabby was solid as a rock!

Today I made a mental note of "my" mistakes yesterday and left them at home. Qualified in utility with a 3rd place and qualified in Open also a 3rd place. Our first UDX leg!!!!! 

A great weekend. Smaller trial but the 2014 4th place Golden in OTCH points was among our competition. It was good because it gave me more exposure and more confidence. I'm still feeling nervous and out of place in obedience. Maybe now I'll start believing we belong. 

Couldn't ask for a better partner. Gabby never lets me down. I am honored to be her leash candy. She even took me home after my mistakes on Saturday. I love me some Goo!!!!!!!!!!!

Ann


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Congratulations. So far I can only dream of reaching such lofty accomplishments.

By the way, who is the 2014 4th place Golden in OTCH points?

But more confidence for you. Awesome.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

"By the way, who is the 2014 4th place Golden in OTCH points?"

Tanbarks Honey of a Cheesehead "Packer". Packet and Jeanne are an incredible team. We actually are pretty deep here in my area of great teams. Not all goldens but.... It's wonderful opportunities to watch and learn.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats Ann<:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Gabby!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job Gabby and Ann!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That is fantastic! Congratulations! 

arty2:arty::headbang2

She really is quite the dog!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

How awesome, congrats!


----------

